# Do you name your piranha?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

I have 4 p's currently and only named the largest 1. Boxer Jr. I'm thinking of naming the 3 babies nat, lucky and phatty. nat short for the species, lucky cuz it survided boxer jr.'s wrath, and phatty cuz it has the fattest belly. also i named boxer after the horse in animal farm who never gave up

what's your piranhas names, species, and why did you name it that?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I dont have a name for any of my pygos, but I was thinking of naming my 9" rhom (cant think of a name yet).


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hehe i found something corny, if u watch teenage mutant ninja turtles u would know the 2 bad guys bee-bop and rock steady. i was thinking of the name "rhom steady". corny but 1st think that came to my mind because the villain is a blunt looking rhino and a rhom is a blunt lookin fish


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have individual names for my fish. I just go with "guys".

~Dj


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I've never named any of my fish and never plan too.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I've never named any of my fish and never plan too.


yea whats the point of that...its not like your gonna call your p's by their name and they will come running to you


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i named mine after my best friends in high school, logan is the biggest, seth is 2nd biggest, david is my brohter names ane he is the smallest, and quentin is retarded and never gets any action


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I named the 2 RBP I have now Romulus and Cain, Because they each killed their brother. Romulus killed Remus and Cain killed Abel.








oh yeah








When I get more though, It'll take some time thinking of their names. I havn't heard of any other famous people that killed their bro.


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

no not unless there are badass and live up to the name oyu give them


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

My mom gave my solitary red a name, so I just call him that. I don't really even call him any name though, but he's got a name.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have thought about naming my fish, and I even gave them names, but I always forget to call them that so it doesnt work. The only fish I have ever named were my ternetzi (grimace aka big baby grim grim), a one eyed red I used to have (rambo) and my asian red tailed cat (blinky). I would name my fish but I just end up calling them "small caribe" "big caribe" "red"


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I named my rhom "Wally"


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

i have names for all of my fish that i can tell apart. obviously not neon tetras and stuff like thgat but my oscars and p's all have names.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

My biggest Red is named Scarface cuz he lost an eye when he was little. Another one has one small pupil and one normal pupil so he's called Popeye. The last two don't have names cuz they have no distinguishing features. Maybe i'll name them eventually. Finally the Pleco in the tank is Doolittle.. name speaks for itself.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I named my fish for fun
oscars names are CORNELIUS and TORTILLA
10" rhom's named PRINCE, after my 13" rhom KING who died.
spilos' name is MIDAS.
countless other fish w/out names


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i call my four juvs The Camote Chunks. That's may favorite neo-rockabilly band!


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

i named mine mean bastards.there real mean


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Gama, Shogei, and Naraku are my fish's names. But collectively I call them "my boys" or "the guys".

Joe


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

just look at me sig


----------



## wopperjj (Sep 30, 2003)

one of my bros P's is named 'killer' which is apt, but unoriginal. the second one was unnamed, so i have named him 'otto von bismarck' and i tell you, that fish can be everybit as bad ass as otto!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I have 3 reds. Frankenstein, Wolfman, and Dracula(aka Hello Kitty;as my girlfiend like to call him).


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

One of my friends used to call me "Skeelo" back in High School.. So I figured it'd be a good name for my first P [And my PFury SN for that matter].. My baby Rhom is jokingly named "Skeehi".. So I've got Skeelo and Skeehi. Not to break the recently-started tradition; the Manuelli I'll soon be getting will be named "SkeeMurder".. :smile:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nice name especially mr rob boto. a lot of thought into it and pretty hillarious


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont name my p's but i do call them by size when i refer to individual ones so people know who i am talking about.
as they have a small difference in size my reds were biggy or littly mediumy you ge the drift
i only have middly and littly my cariba have no names and i refer to my piraya as piraya.
dixon


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

traumatic...since king died would prince take his title?......

btw i never got a chance to name my piranhas but i got a 7" green sunfish named chuck....


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Mine are named Stumpy, Red, and Mangler


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah...the ones that are larger ....
manimal...animal...Thor...Dirty Dawg....killer....Anubis..... Skinny and Mo


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

my 2 reds have names the big fat one is Finswick and the other one is Nemo 
Gabriel is my spilo


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

My spilo is Pedro and the sad thing is i named the pleco with him,
Cooliad. It's cool and I do it for fun and I guess for myself.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

someday pedro will eat cooliad


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I olny named one of my P. His name is one eye jack.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

no names for me.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

that stupid!! no name


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

its not stupid to not name ur piranhas, in the episode of simpsons, does anyone remember what homer named his lobster?


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

:laugh: PINCHIE!!!

My friend has a Blue Lobster with his P's named Pinchie.. That show is awesome :smile:


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

My four 3" Rbs are named Dionysius, Apollo, Thetus, Loki after greek and norse gods.

I refer to my 5 cariba as Cromwell, Rupert, Philip, Huxley, and Henry after some stuffy old aristocractic englishmen

How can you spend so much time setting up the perfect environment for them, and not name them!?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

thats nuts...how can you tell them apart??


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i was thinking about just naming the group of Ps, probally a hockey team cause that what it reminds me of when i feed them.


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

telling them apart is fairly easy. in a 5 fish tank its easy to tell the biggest and the smallest, which leaves you with only 3. then they always have physical differences and attitudes (some are aggressive, some like certain parts of the tank) I dont have much of a difficulty. its alot harder with fish 3" or less.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

DEBO! It's funny cuz now we use his name as a verb. Like, "Deboin' our way through a crowd", kinda like "throwing elbows". Get out da way!









-Sarah


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

You cant have a pet without a name!!
My 2 Rbp's are called Ronnie & Reggie, as in the Kray brothers!

If your from the UK you will understand otherwise im not so sure.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> traumatic...since king died would prince take his title?......


 Good question, I just couldnt do It







it'd take away from King's Legacy.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, but i have too many Ps and sometimes i forget their names...Zeus, Apollo, Atlas, Poseidon, Micro, El Monstruo, El Ñoño, Mars, Pegaso...







!


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I have "Reggie" (like mr. october) "Francis" and "Marlowe"


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

I've only named my spilo..."El Carnicero" in english The Butcher


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

kinda like king of the hill el carniceria, the carnival lol!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i havent named my p's but i have named my pleco: turd as my girlfriend thought it was a poo on the bottom of the tank she first saw it


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I named my ternz lardass and fat bastard. I have too many reds for me to keep track of the names so i just numbered em.


----------



## fisharegood (Jul 8, 2003)

my 5" spilo i call Spicoli, as in the dude from Fast Times at Ridgemont High.

my 1" spilo i call Teabag cuz he's such a punkass.

the biggest rbp is Spock, cuz he has a spot on him and he's big and logical, and might be a girl.

the 1st caribe we got we named Sulu.. to fit the star trek theme.

all the other p's don't really have official names.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i named my 8inch Rhom "Aggro" i named it after a crocodile in australlia zoo in queensland


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

My p's name is clutch cuz he always seems 2 catch his prey right before it gets behind this rock i have in my tank


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

waiting on my new batch of fry to come, i'll name all 10 as soon as they get here. dont wanna give em random names, i want the names to reflect their personality/traits(if i can tell em apart when young)


----------



## sexkitten (Oct 4, 2003)

My 10" RBP is named "Buddha" Heres a pic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sexkitten said:


> My 10" RBP is named "Buddha" Heres a pic










sweet coloration on that buddha


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

I NAMED MY RED "JAWS" B/C OF HIS HUGE TEETH....HE CUT OPEN MY DAD WHEN HE WAS STILL A JUVI...I HAVE A NICE RHOM NOW BUT DON'T KNOW WHAT TO NAME HIM


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I have only named 1 out of the 4 RB's I got. I named him "Leno" since he has a bumb on his chin, so it looks like he has a big chin like Jay Leno.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I named the biggest cariba sanaz. its a persian name


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I named one of my caribas p*ssy face, when I get a camera you will see why


----------



## EVERY_NAME_WAS_TAKEN (Oct 22, 2003)

My spilo's name is GOLDMEMBERIts pretty self explanitory, he like to kill and schmoke pipes!


----------



## EVERY_NAME_WAS_TAKEN (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know what happened with that reply but ya my Spilo's name is GOLDMEMBER. He schmokes too much and trys to tak over the tank!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Ya I named my black p but not the 5 red p's. My black p is Rocky, ya he's quite the fighter.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

My gold's name is Mike Tyson. Slightly crazy and I don't know when he will bite a chunk out of me.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i dont have any of my original P's. boxer jr. is with phishin06 and now i have a spilo from phishin named phishy. pacu named nemo, 4" blue crayfish named pinchy and 5 rbps yet to be named


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i might name my rhom duke...since traumatics big rhoms were named king and prince







...thats all i can think of right now....


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

boxer said:


> 4" blue crayfish named pinchy


 i hope your not planning to eat him afterwards


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

My first 2 rbp's already had names when my cousin gave them to me, their names were George Jetson and Elvira.

My shoal of 1" p's do not have names.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh i dont name my P's 
i just give them there regualr names


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I go through fishes like chicks.. no way can i name them and remember tham at the same time.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i decided to name my rbps 
homer, marge, bart, lisa, maggie SEIDE

i wont eat pinchy he cost me $22. i'll give him a hot bath to make sure he is clean


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i just got a brandti today and my son calls him goldberg!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

OMG way too many fish for that, But i do have names for a few....


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I named my very first piranha (a solitary red) Scarfish, because I used a Scarface movie poster as the tank background and he would always hang out in front of Al Pacino's head. Now I only name a fish if they have a stand out characteristic.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i named one of my spilo ---spilo (original huh







)
named my 3 reds= p*ssy sh*t no 1, p*ssy sh*t no2, wtf u call yurself a P


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Once I had two snails in one of my tanks. Their names were Ugly f*ck and f*cking Ugly.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I name my Elongatus Pablo but will probly change it and my spilos name is Spilo it just sounds cool!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

mahoney said:


> My gold's name is Mike Tyson. Slightly crazy and I don't know when he will bite a chunk out of me.


 rotflmfao


----------

